# Newly joined



## oftheherd1 (May 16, 2011)

Greetings all. I have just joined, but have made some posts. I studied TKD many years ago under Jhoon Goo Rhee when he only had a small place on the third floor, at Connecticutt and S Streets in Washington, DC. Only got to 8th Green due to military commitments. He was a great instructor and practitioner.

Tried Moo Duk Kwon on post but the instructor had to quit after about a month. I thought that was a neat martial art. Didn't really do anything after that until my last time in Korea. 

Had always wondered about Hapkido and found it being taught at the on post gym in Yong San. Found something I really liked. I stayed with it as long as I could keep up with my GM. Still try to practice when I can. Life just gets in the way of a lot of fun things now.

Seems to be a nice place here.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 16, 2011)

Greetings!  Your user name looks familiar...


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (May 17, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 17, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Greetings! Your user name looks familiar...


 
I borrowed it.  

You were mentioned on a thread the other day over there.  Some remarks were actually favorable.  Imagine that!  Nice to see you here.  Hope all is well with you.  Apparently you have continued with your MA.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 17, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  We have a very active Korean MA's section here, and I look forward to hearing your opinions on our discussions!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 17, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 18, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> I borrowed it.
> 
> You were mentioned on a thread the other day over there.  Some remarks were actually favorable.  Imagine that!  Nice to see you here.  Hope all is well with you.  Apparently you have continued with your MA.



I have.  I am active not just on a MA discussion forum, but I do train twice a week at my dojo, and I'm actively participating in seminars and tournaments around the area.  My diabetes requires I stay active and fit, and I attempt to meet that demand with Isshin-Ryu.  I enjoy it greatly.


----------



## shima (May 18, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> Life just gets in the way of a lot of fun things now.



Welcome to MT, yes life can be tricky like that, but as long as you never give up and keep trying when you can that's what matters!


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 19, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I have. I am active not just on a MA discussion forum, but I do train twice a week at my dojo, and I'm actively participating in seminars and tournaments around the area. My diabetes requires I stay active and fit, and I attempt to meet that demand with Isshin-Ryu. I enjoy it greatly.


 
That's good.  Dummy me, I was on Okinawa for 18 months and never darkened a dojo door.  It wasn't until after I returned to the US that I dabbled in Tae Kwon Do wiht Jhoon Goo Rhee.  I did like it.  But later got involved with Hapkido and that is the art I prefer as it suits me well.  But I have always heard good things about all Okinawan karate.  Good to hear you are keeping your diabetes in control as well.  That is a life long thing.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks to all for your greetings and well wishes.


----------



## seasoned (May 19, 2011)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Yondanchris (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## StagTown (May 30, 2011)

welcome:wavey:


----------



## delaford321 (May 30, 2011)

Welcome to MT! I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## stevedav (Jun 13, 2011)

Well come friend I hope we will have a great time over here...


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

